# USA Adoption Agencies



## gingerbaby

Hello guys! My DH and I are beginning our Adoption journey after LTTTC! :nope: I am researching Adoption Agencies very heavily. I am so afraid of giving the wrong person all that money up front. We are looking into American Adoptions right now and a few local agencies. If anyone has any suggestions or recommendations into adoption and things I should or shouldn't do/look for please let me know. I look forward to talking and learning from all you wonderful people. I made alot of friends over time on the TTC/Assisted Conception boards. Thank you!

~Julia


----------



## sara1786

adoptuskids.org


----------

